# part / partie



## davideguada

Bonjour,

j'ai un doute sur l'utilisation de part et partie dans cette phrase, pouvez-vous éclairer ma lanterne svp?


Une part du service clientèle (pour les clients potentiellement intéressés) doit être assurée à travers des visites de la force de vente.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Je crois qu'on peut dire les deux dans ce cas, mais on pourrait aussi dire :

Le service clientèle (pour les clients potentiellement intéressés) doit être assuré pour partie à travers/par des visites de la force de vente


----------



## lenaicvi

y a t-il une différence entre "pour partie" et "en partie"?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour lenaicvi et bienvenue sur le forum !

Non, je ne vois pas de différence, pour partie est peut-être d'un niveau plus élevé ou plus littéraire.


----------



## Frapap

Moi aussi, j'ai du mal à choisir entre part et partie...
Voilà ce que j'ai écrit (en traduisant) :
"Voilà une part de notre voyage."
Mais je ne suis pas sûre du tout ! N'aurais-je pas dû écrire "une partie" ?
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## tilt

Les deux mots sont synonymes, mais spontanément, j'aurais plutôt mis _partie_, en effet.


----------



## Anna-chonger

J'ai l'impression d'avoir vu "deux parts d'un contrat" signifiant les deux personnes (ou entreprises, etc.) concernées, mais je ne suis pas sûre que ce soit bien "part" que j'ai vu....


----------



## tilt

Si tu as vu _parts_, c'est une erreur.
Quand il s'agit de désigner les personnes (morales ou physiques) qui signent un contrat, on parle bien de _parties _et non de _parts._


----------



## Bahria

En effet je confirme le dernier commentaire on parle de _parties au contrat_ pour dire deux personnes (Morales ou physiques)


----------



## Chimel

Les deux mots sont très proches, mais je dirais que _part_ fait plus souvent référence à un ensemble que l'on partage: prendre sa part du gâteau, une part d'héritage... _Part_ a un sens plus "arithmétique" et est davantage synonyme de _fraction_.

C'est la raison pour laquelle, comme Tilt, je dirais certainement _partie_ ici: le voyage n'est pas envisagé comme un tout que l'on divise en parts égales (ou inégales), on veut simplement dire ici "un morceau" de notre voyage.


----------



## tilt

Chimel said:


> on veut simplement dire ici "un morceau" de notre voyage.


Oui, ou un extrait.


----------



## Bahria

Je dirais une partie de notre voyage dans ce cas (Un extrait de voyage ne veut rien dire)


----------



## tilt

Oui, pas plus qu'un morceau de voyage ! 

Il faut bien dire _partie_, en effet.
Chimel et moi n'avons évoqué ces autres termes que dans le seul but d'illustrer, autant que faire ce peut, la différence entre _part _et _partie_.
Ce n'était peut-être pas très clair, aussi tu as bien fait d'apporter cette précision.


----------



## Montaigne

Un contrat est ainsi rédigé :

   "Entre
Monsieur X, de première part
et
Monsieur Y, de deuxième part,
il est convenu ce qui suit.... etc.


----------



## tilt

On a ici une formule de la forme d'_une part... et d'autre part..._, qui énonce les deux composantes d'un tout.
Mais à ma connaissance, MM. X et Y sont bel et bien appelés _les parties _du contrat.


----------



## Montaigne

Certes, "la convention fait la loi des parties".
Lorsqu'il y a quatre parties on écrit : de première, de deuxième, de troisième, de quatrième part.
La remarque d'Anna-chonger peut être justifiée par cette rédaction.


----------



## Maximus_8923

Comment vous utilisez "part" et "partie"? Par exemple dans cette phrase:

"Je voudrais faire un part positif dans cette organisation."

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Dans le contexte d'une organisation, on ne peut utiliser que le terme "partie" : une personne est une *partie* d'une organisation, d'un ensemble, mais jamais une "part" !

La *part* est une _partie_ de quelque chose (d'un ensemble), qui est attribuée à quelqu'un lorsqu'on divise cette chose.


----------



## tilt

snarkhunter said:


> une personne est une *partie* d'une organisation, d'un ensemble, mais jamais une "part" !


On dit plutôt qu'une personne *fait partie *d'une organisation, il me semble.

L'expression _faire part de qqch _existe mais a un sens totalement différent puisqu'elle signifie _faire connaître_, _informer de_.


----------



## airinargent

Bonjour,
Dans cette phrase on pourrait utiliser "partie"?
"Cette image garde une bonne part de sa pertinence dans la plupart des travaux"
Si non pourquoi part ici? Et si oui pourquoi l'auteur a privilégié part ou détriment de partie?
Merci d'avance


----------

